# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  ..°»! ناصفة حلاوة على النبي صلاوة..تصميم !«°..

## هديل

..°»! ناصفة حلاوة على النبي صلاوة..تصميم !«°..

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

اللهُم كُن لِولِيِكَ الحُجة بَن الحسنِ صَلَواتُكَ عَلَيهِ وعَلى آبائِهِ 

في هذِهِ السِاعَةِ وَفي كُلِ سَاعةٍ ولِياً وَحَافِظاً وقَائِداً وناِصراً 

ودَليلاً وَعَيناً حَتى تُسكِنهُ أرضُكَ طَوعاً وتُمَتِعَهُ فيها طَويلاً 

إلهي بحق صاحب هذه الليلة العظيمة

اقبل منا اليسير وأعفوا عنا الكثير يارب

السلام عليكم اعزائي الاعضاء....

متباركين جميعا بميلاد الامام الحجة المنتظر عجل الله فرجه 

وبهاي المناسبة انا بهديكم تصاميمي المتواضعة 

واتمنى ان تحوز على اعجابكم 








تحياتي للجميع 
هديل

----------


## إيلاف

*~ ( هـــــديــــــل ) ~
تميزكِ الدائم أعجز قلمي المتواضع أن يرسم لكِ كلمات الثناء والأعجاب بتصاميكِ ..
فما عدت أمتلك من الكلمات مايفيكِ حقكِ ..
إبداع متواصل .. ريشه فريدة من نوعها .. لاتصنع الا الجميل والرائع ..
سلمت يداكِ غاليتي .. وكل عام وانتي بألف خير ..
ومتباركة بذكرى ولادة المنتظر عجل الله فرجه الشريف ..
دمتي بكل خير ..
إيلاف ..*

----------


## أمل الظهور

متباركين بالمولد 

مبدعه هدولله 

يجننون رووعه 

تسلم اناملك 

ربي يعطيك العافيه

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*متباركين بالمولد*
*وسلمت ياداكِ يامبدعه*
*يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه*
*بانتظار جديدكِ دوماً*
*تحياتي لكِ..*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## همس المشااعر

متباركين بالمولد 
التصاميم روعة روعة روعة اهبلو 
تسلمي غاليتي هدول على التصاميم الحلوه 
وسلمت اناملك الحلوه يالمبدعه 
ربي يعطيك الف الف عافية 
وماننحرم منك ومن تصاميمك الحلوه يارب 
بنتظار جديدك دوما 
                                    تحياتي 
                                    همس المشااعر

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*

* ما شاء الله عليك اختي هديل ابداااع رائع ..*

*دائما تتحفينا ب بروعه تصاميمك ..*

*مبروك عليك هذا الريشة ,,,*

*كل عام واتي بالف خير يارب ..*

*بنتظار جديد ريشتك ..؟*

*كل المودة*

----------


## فاضل علي

متباركين بالمولد 
التصاميم روعة روعة روعة 
تسلمي على التصاميم الحلو 
والله العظيم أنا معجب بالتصاميم الإ أنتين تسويهم 
والله كيف أعبر عن هذا الشعور 
واقول مره أخره التصميم حلو ومميز 
مع أجمل التحيات 

..... فاضل علي

----------


## هديل

> *~ ( هـــــديــــــل ) ~*
> 
> *تميزكِ الدائم أعجز قلمي المتواضع أن يرسم لكِ كلمات الثناء والأعجاب بتصاميكِ ..*
> *فما عدت أمتلك من الكلمات مايفيكِ حقكِ ..*
> *إبداع متواصل .. ريشه فريدة من نوعها .. لاتصنع الا الجميل والرائع ..*
> *سلمت يداكِ غاليتي .. وكل عام وانتي بألف خير ..*
> *ومتباركة بذكرى ولادة المنتظر عجل الله فرجه الشريف ..*
> *دمتي بكل خير ..*
> 
> *إيلاف ..*



الكلمات احيانا لا تعبر عن شعور القلب

ولكن يكفيني فخر تواجدك الرائع والذي يضيف نورا الى صفحتي 

عزيزتي ايلاف 

استمتع كثيرا عندما اقراء ردودك الاكثر من رائعة 

اشكر لكِ هذا التواجد المشجع والغالي

تحياتي لكِ

----------


## هديل

> متباركين بالمولد 
> 
> مبدعه هدولله 
> 
> يجننون رووعه 
> 
> تسلم اناملك 
> 
> ربي يعطيك العافيه



الله يبارك بحياتك 

الاروع تواجدك خيتي 

الله يسلمك ويخليك يارب 

تحياتي لكِ

----------


## هديل

> *متباركين بالمولد*
> *وسلمت ياداكِ يامبدعه*
> *يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه*
> *بانتظار جديدكِ دوماً*
> *تحياتي لكِ..*
> *ضحكوووه*



الله يبارك بحياتك خيتي الضحكة البريئة 

والله يسلمك ويعافيك يارب

ومشكورة على التواجد الرائع

تحياتي لكِ

----------


## هديل

> متباركين بالمولد 
> التصاميم روعة روعة روعة اهبلو 
> تسلمي غاليتي هدول على التصاميم الحلوه 
> وسلمت اناملك الحلوه يالمبدعه 
> ربي يعطيك الف الف عافية 
> وماننحرم منك ومن تصاميمك الحلوه يارب 
> بنتظار جديدك دوما 
> تحياتي 
> همس المشااعر



هلا والله بلي بشوفها بعد 3 ايام في المنحسة :toung:  

الله يبارك بحياتك هموووووس

ومشكورة عزيزتي على التواجد الرائع

تحياتي لكِ

----------


## هديل

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*
> 
> *ما شاء الله عليك اختي هديل ابداااع رائع ..*
> 
> *دائما تتحفينا ب بروعه تصاميمك ..*
> 
> *مبروك عليك هذا الريشة ,,,*
> 
> *كل عام واتي بالف خير يارب ..*
> ...



وعليكم السلام

مشكور اخي على التواجد الرائع

تحياتي لك

----------


## هديل

> متباركين بالمولد 
> التصاميم روعة روعة روعة 
> تسلمي على التصاميم الحلو 
> والله العظيم أنا معجب بالتصاميم الإ أنتين تسويهم 
> والله كيف أعبر عن هذا الشعور 
> واقول مره أخره التصميم حلو ومميز 
> مع أجمل التحيات 
> 
> ..... فاضل علي



 :bigsmile:  

 :amuse:  

الله يسلم خيي فاضل علي

تواجدك هو الرائع خيي

اشكرك على كلاماتك الرائعه 

وانت بعد تصاميمك تجنن

تحياتي لك

----------


## بيسان

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد

الله خيتووو روووووووعه

وكل ماجاء لش تطور في تطوور

ماشااء الله خلاص خيتوو افتحي لك دوره

وبجي تعلميني شو رايك ؟؟ 

خخخخخخخخخخخ ترى تربحي ذهب

وننتظر جديدك خيتووو

ومتبااركين بالمولد

----------


## w_alwaheed

متباركين بالمولد الشريف 
وكل عام وانتو بخير


ومشكروره  على التصاميم الجميله

----------


## ابو سراج

*كل عام وانتم بي خير  التصميم روعة يسلموووووووووووووو  تحياتي ابو سراج*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

تصميم رووووعه

----------


## تاز

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## تاز

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## تاز

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك ابد اليوووووووووووووووووم

----------


## تاز

```


	كود PHP:
	
[PHP]ghthojvgjjgfhgfthtrfth 



[/PHP]
```

----------


## تاز

fbgfvgfbg

----------


## الغلوب الطاهرة

** 

*تزهي و تسطع دنيانه مهدينا يا مهدينا*  
*و هالفرحة اتعيش ويانه مهدينا يا مهدينا*  
*و كل الوادم فرحانه مهدينا يا مهدينا*  
*و اعيون الحب سهرانه مهدينا يا مهدينا*  
*و بها المولد نشوانه مهدينا يا مهدينا*  
*وللدنيا انزف بشرانه مهدينا يا مهدينا*  

** 

*يارَبِّ عَجِّلْ فَرَجَهْ*
*يارَبِّ سَهِّلْ مَخْرَجهْ*
*يارَبِّ أَوْسِعْ مَنْهَجَهْ*
*وَاسْلُكْ بِنا مَحَجَّتَهْ* 
** 
*قرنقعوه قرقاعوه قرنقعوه قرقاعوه* 
*عطونا الله يعطيكم بيت مكة يوديكم* 
*يا مكة يا معمورة يم السلاسل والذهب يا نورة* 
*عطونا من مال الله سلم لكم عبد الله* 
*عطونا دحبة ميزان سلم لكم عزيزان* 
*يا بنية يالحبابة أبوج مشرّع بابه* 
*باب الكرم ما صكة ولا حط له بوابة* 
** 
*و هذي ناصفتكم* 
** 

*و يالله مو تاخذوا الناصفة و تطلعوا* 
*أبي ناصفتي أني بعد ترى كيسي يستنى* 
**

----------


## كبرياء

*تصميم في غاية الروعـــــهـ تسلم ايدش لا عدمنا جديدكـ*
*ومتباركيـــــــــن بالمولد الشريـــــــــف ...*
*تقبلي مروري وتحيـاتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ررررروعة ..

تسلم يدج ..تصميم حلووو تثابي عليه ...

كل عام وانتي  بخير 

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ..

تقبلي تحياتي /شذى

----------


## كاظم كوم

تسلم الايادي

----------

